# Bought Speck Case from Target



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I was at Target today and finally saw the Kindle stand, I really liked the case so decided to splurge my money on it. It's the Speck body case which covers the front and back. The back is actually not plastic but a soft fabric. Heres 2 pics of front and back, tell me what you think and if you bought it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I really like it! I saw it at Target and liked it, too. The softer feel of the fabric makes the kindle seem more intimate, very nice!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

My only problem is that it doesnt fit now in any of my other kindle slip cases but that's alright cause i think this will support it from a drop, my only concern is the screen. I have carried it around in my backpack to college without the slipcase and just this speck case on and the screen seems pretty resilient.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I like it too.  It's nice to see some different products.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

ulysses said:


> My only problem is that it doesnt fit now in any of my other kindle slip cases but that's alright cause i think this will support it from a drop, my only concern is the screen. I have carried it around in my backpack to college without the slipcase and just this speck case on and the screen seems pretty resilient.


The screen is definitely not resilient. It is glass. It will crack and even shatter unless it is protected. Your new case is nice but you really need to have something firm covering the screen.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

However it does look like it provides good corner protection.  Many of the screen cracking accidents happen when the Kindle hits the floor on one of it's corners.  My iPod Touch has a glass screen.  I keep it in a similar case.  It's fallen on the hard floor multiple times without any damage to the screen because the corners are protecting it and allowing it to bounce from the hard surfaces it hits.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I like it too.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just saw this case at Target today.  I took it out of the package and examined it well.  This is a very nice case.  I would have no worries about keeping my Kindle inside it.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I just saw this case at Target today. I took it out of the package and examined it well. This is a very nice case. I would have no worries about keeping my Kindle inside it.


I was examining it at a Target near me yesterday, and one of the workers thought I was trying to steal it. Sheesh. You can tell when you meet someone who doesn't have a Kindle. He didn't understand why I had to take it out of its package to look at it. Well, if I'm going to spend $40.00 on it, I want to know what my Kindle is going to be sleeping in!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Jessi said:


> I was examining it at a Target near me yesterday, and one of the workers thought I was trying to steal it. Sheesh. You can tell when you meet someone who doesn't have a Kindle. He didn't understand why I had to take it out of its package to look at it. Well, if I'm going to spend $40.00 on it, I want to know what my Kindle is going to be sleeping in!


I already have to take a chance when buying online, so if I'm going to visit a store I refuse to buy something that I can't take out and touch, feel and investigate.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like a really nice case.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

My wife and I both looked at this case at Target.  I liked the way it fit snugly into the "shell" and thought that it would be good to keep my Kindle in only for use in the house. It doesn't protect the screen at all so I wouldn't use my Kindle to take out of the house.  I didn't like the fabric and the designs though; I don't want to rest it on my thighs and have it pick up body oils/perspiration.  And the $40 price is at least $10 overpriced.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I like the look of the back, but I'm not fond of the look of the front--the huge white spaces where the buttons are left open (so you can use them, of course) just doesn't look that good--kind of distracting. Maybe I'd like it better with a darker skin on the kindle. :shrug:


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

At my Target there were two different designs.  The other design was a mostly black pattern on the back.


----------

